# Does anyone here make 150# recurve bow



## heavybows (Jan 3, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone build 150# recurve bow. Since mine broke.


----------



## Al33 (Jan 3, 2009)

Curious, is the bow pictured the one that broke and is it a Bobby Lofton bow from Indianola, Ms?


----------



## heavybows (Jan 3, 2009)

no the one that broke was all green and yes its bobby loften. Marlon


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jan 3, 2009)

You shootin elephants?..lol


----------



## WildWillie (Jan 3, 2009)

I have never made a bow that heavy but I suppose I could.It would take some serious figuring on lam and glass thickness.I normally only go to 75# and thats heavy for most people.
Billy


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 3, 2009)

talk to big jim i bet he could make you a long bow. http://www.bigjimsbowcompany.com


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 3, 2009)

I know I could build you a longbow at that weight.  The problem arises on what to do with the "practice" bows that would result in trying to come up with the right weight that you need.  If one were really lucky, he may hit weight on the second try.  If not it may take a few.  Who would buy the 130# and 140# precursors?  I am pretty sure Martin would build you one and probably has the lam recipe waiting for your call.  I would try that route first.  Maybe some braver than me bowyer would take it on.  I'm a little to green yet to try it!


----------



## rapid fire (Jan 3, 2009)

I would talk to Big Jim as well.  At least he could do something with the precursors if they weren't at your selected weight.


----------



## Sharptop (Jan 3, 2009)

Apex Predator said:


> I know I could build you a longbow at that weight.  The problem arises on what to do with the "practice" bows that would result in trying to come up with the right weight that you need.  If one were really lucky, he may hit weight on the second try.  If not it may take a few.  Who would buy the 130# and 140# precursors?  I am pretty sure Martin would build you one and probably has the lam recipe waiting for your call.  I would try that route first.  Maybe some braver than me bowyer would take it on.  I'm a little to green yet to try it!




Have you ever considered building a long bow like the 52 inch Shrew Classic Hunter?


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm working on some new designs.  One will be a hybrid longbow in a shorter configuration.  I wasn't planning on one that short yet though.  I was thinking 56-62".


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jan 3, 2009)

The picture looks like you are really strugglin' with the 135# bow.  150# would be even tougher.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## heavybows (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes Big jim will build one. Im looking for a recurve bow. I do have plenty of longbows.  Here is a picture 140# bow 148# bow. Apex are you talking about martin archery? Larry will not build it.


----------



## robert carter (Jan 3, 2009)

My neck and shoulder is crack`n just looking at that picture.RC


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 3, 2009)

robert carter said:


> My neck and shoulder is crack`n just looking at that picture.RC



AMEN! I done went and snatched something in my shoulder and it started hurting all over again just reading this thread. 

What do you shoot from a 150# bow? Pine saplings?


----------



## heavybows (Jan 3, 2009)

i can hunt bigfoot.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 3, 2009)

heavybows said:


> i can hunt bigfoot.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jan 4, 2009)

Looking at the setting in the picture...are you flight shooting?  Do you normally anchor behind your ear?   Do you actually use the heavy weight bows for anything other than to just pull a heavy weight bow?   What is tour application for them?


----------



## redneckacorn (Jan 4, 2009)

From the pictures it looks like if you where to let that thing go it would take everything from behind your ear forward and launch it downrange oh say a 100 yards or so. I'm willing to bet if you got that tongue of yours around the bowstring it might even field dress you to!!!! Seriously though what do you do to build up to that draw weight and how do you maintain. Must be a heck of a work out routine.


----------



## heavybows (Jan 4, 2009)

Yes Im hold the american record longbow 446 yards. The long draw is old english warbow draw. Here is a picture of simon with a 153# longbow.


----------



## 2tines (Jan 4, 2009)

im tring to figure out how you shoot one of those things with a crossbow cocker


----------



## heavybows (Jan 4, 2009)

Yes it takes years of training and alot of weight traing. Im the few americans that do shoot high poundage bows. In UK you adleast 100 people shooting 130# to 180# warbows. Marlon


----------



## OconeeDan (Jan 4, 2009)

Looks a little too heavy for me!


----------

